# Bearded dragon vet fees



## Jacobesnakefan (Oct 8, 2008)

*hi guys i wan ta Bearded Dragon but i was just wondering what are the vet fees usually like and are they expensive?*


----------



## elrond (Dec 18, 2007)

well that would depend on whats wrong with him, and it would have to be a herp (reptile) vet, .

Aaron


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I found they arent much different to normal vets fees - in my area first consultation is £27 follow up is £17 meds about £4 but anything else surgery/blood test etc is more and individually priced depending on what the problem is


----------



## Jacobesnakefan (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanksbut i was only just wondering if it would be expensive if something was seriously wrong with it


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

well same as any animal it would start to get expensive if like an op was needed and the follow up care - I guess your talking £80-100 upwards then - I have been back and forth with my beardie for about the past 3 months now as she had parasites and then possibly a bacterial infection and thats cost me just over £100 so far and shes going to have to go back in January and if no better then will have to have blood tests so I guess thats easily another £100 coming up (vet said blood tests cost more) its the follow up care they may need could bump it up too - things arent always solved first off - and if they need an op and overnight stay then I guess thats going to cost a fair bit more again - its all going to dependant on whats wrong and how well they recover - any animal can be expensive in vets fees - its a bit difficult to forecast costs like that


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Any animal can be expensive, it depends if they catch anything. If you get a dog that can cost a bomb if something goes wrong, tere again you may never need to visit the vet.


----------



## Jacobesnakefan (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you suggest that i get pet insurance for it then or is it not worth paying out money every year if its not likely to get ill


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

insurance can be a waste of time as the excess is £50 and most treatments cost about 40-50 a go, 

best option is to put something away each month into a savings account and once u have built up a tidy sukm u get to spend it on something nice - just leave enough to cover something serious if it was to happen.


----------



## Jacobesnakefan (Oct 8, 2008)

Thsmkd for that ill do that if i do manage to get one but first i still need to save up a bit cause there rather expensive to get started with.


----------

